# Painting a rusty metal shed?



## Mark A (8 Aug 2012)

I would like to paint my rusty metal shed, but I don't know how to do it.

This is the sort of colour I want it to be (Cupronol Shades Beaumont Blue, though this isn't for metal so the actual paint I use doesn't have to be an exact match)






How do I prepare it for painting? And what sort of paint can I use?

Our house is for sale so it doesn't have be fantastic stuff, just good enough for perhaps a couple of years (I can't imagine the shed lasting one more year to be honest :roll: )

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## AndyT (8 Aug 2012)

Two options - use something like Hammerite which will go over rust (provided it's stable, not flaking) and cover in one coat. This might be expensive unless your metal shed is quite small.

Otherwise, go to a car spares shop and get some primer that will go over rust. I'm struggling to remember what I used to use when cars were cheap and rusty - I'm pretty sure it was made by Commer, came in a yellow tin, and was a red-lead colour. Then paint over that using ordinary gloss. I'm sure there must be a modern equivalent.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Aug 2012)

Clean it up as best you can, throw a coat of any gloss that comes to hand over it, and wave it bye bye. Most house buyers are not total idiots, and will see that it's on it's last legs anyway.


----------



## flying haggis (8 Aug 2012)

Kent Blaxill the decorators merchants do a similiar type of paint to hammerite that is easier to apply and is cheaper but seems to do just as good a job as hammerite. i used it on a metal garage roof with just a light wire brushing as preparation and it was easy to apply

you dont say in your post where you, but I would imagine most specialist decorators merchants will sell a hammerite equivalent


----------



## Mark A (8 Aug 2012)

Thanks guys

The shed is 8x10, so painting it with Hammerite would cost a lot. I'll go to a local paint shop (Rabarts) and ask about primers/paints.

Mark

P.S. I live in Swansea :wink:


----------



## johnf (11 Aug 2012)

bitumastic is the stuff to use 
I think it only comes in black or green though


----------



## Gromit62 (12 Aug 2012)

I have just painted my metal shed with Hammerite Garage Door paint, I was surprised at the ease it painted on, covered the rust in one coat and it’s not hammer finish, bought from B&Q £15 for 750ml and it covered my 6ftx4ft shed with a quarter tin over


----------



## Mark A (12 Aug 2012)

I haven't had a chance to go to the decorating centre yet.... hopefully tomorrow.

I'll have a look at Hammerite garage door paint, though I don't think it comes in the colour I'm after. 

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Aug 2012)

Is the colour that important? you're selling the house. You'll spend good money on paint, then drive by two months later and see it a different colour.


----------

